# Not well



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve suffered from back pain for a long time

Gradually it’s got worse

And I can no longer stand for more than a few minutes and walk

I’m waiting for an X-ray but it’s taken 6 weeks

I have inflammatory arthritis which means I am really stiff and struggle to move even without back pain 

Every day I get up and struggle to walk

It takes hours to even cook a meal, sitting down between tasks

Covid hasn’t helped as it’s prevented any appointments

But I’m still alive, but to be fair I’m beginning to wonder if it’s worth it

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Sandra. Arthritis of any description is no fun. I can sympathise, mine has got much worse in the last year. It really is restrictive so I know how you feel. However you need to think positive and try and find things you can do that make you happy but dont cause you pain. So far music and drinking seems to work for me. :lol: Maybe a trip out in the van?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The spine has lots of joints so maybe the arthritis is in there too? I have been diagnosed with osteo arthritis of the spine. Since seeing a physiotherapist and following their exercise routine it gives me no more trouble. She explained that all our bones are supported by muscles and ligaments. If we strengthen them as much as we can the bones and joints are supported and the inflammation subsides. I highly recommend a physiotherapy consultation (not an osteopath or chiropractor)


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that things are getting worse: I'm afraid it's an almost inevitable consequence of getting old. :frown2:
My Dad used to say that "getting old was no fun" and I used to retort "but it's better than the alternative". :smile2:
However, now that I'm feeling the effects I have a lot more sympathy.

Stay strong and enjoy what you can: perhaps Barry can send you some of his singing? :wink2:

Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris's mum used to say - "don't get old, Chris". 

Pain, however, should be controllable. I am sure there is an answer out there but the medics need to be motivated to find it.

I have had really bad double vision again. The thought keeps entering my head that it is "useless" to talk to the GP because it was such a bad experience last time (was told it was old age and got shouted at that "did I know there is a pandemic on? Well did I? Did I?" That is a very dangerous route to go down. I am wrestling with myself to complain about her behaviour. I know I should but can't summon the energy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sad to hear that Sandra and I wish I could offer positive advice but you know more than the rest of us put together about how it is affecting you.

“Pain is what the patient says it is, where the patient says it is and when the patient says it is.”

Sadly, many Doctors are determined that only they can say when someone is in pain based on their training and experience. That can make it much harder to find suitable analgesia either via medication (including morphine patches at low doses), or TENS machines, or any other technique. It is important to seek referral to a pain specialist if you are not able to stand or move without major discomfort.

Just as an after-thought, have you tried hydrotherapy eg GENTLE swimming ? I suspect that the palaver of getting ready and into a pool, as well as out, may be counter-productive, but properly arranged hydrotherapy can be helpful (my daughter is having that twice a week in a specially warm pool and, while tiring, it does help her. She has chronic disabling bad pain from nerve damage due to an unknown cause.

It MIGHT be something to ask about ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Chris's mum used to say - "don't get old, Chris". .


My mum used to say exactly the same Pat as she approached 88 and on to 90.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can only say I hope you will improve as the weather gets warmer. Arthritis of any kind is a painful affair, don´t do anything that aggravates it. Standing in one place preparing meals is a killer, even washing up puts a strain on the joints. 
I wasn't able to walk very far earlier in the year, I was prescribed cortisone for a skin problem, it did help the skin, but also the arthritis, I finished the tablets now so hope the walking problem doesn´t come back.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry about this, Sandra. I know how painful, restrictive, and sometimes unpredictable arthritis can be. You have my sympathy. And of course there's the tendency to try to think of any advice, but you've probably tried it all and know what works and doesn't work for you. I do agree with Pat though that physiotherapy might be worth a try. The one I have used in the past now do on-line consultations, as no doubt do many others. If it's any help here's the link.

https://www.physiotherapies.co.uk/online-assessments/

Fortunately for me, mine (ankles, left knee, right hip) is not too bad at the moment and I'm trying to make the most of it by going on short walks, doing exercises at home, but trying not to 'overdo it'.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

During Covid cortisone injections were limited to low dose the rheumatology nurse informed me, they are a short term miracle

It may have changed as the vaccination procedure gets underway or not

Trouble is I haven’t seen the rheumatologist for over 18 months having missed my 6 month appointment last March due to Covid , I have the nurses number but I really need to see the consultant as I don’t want to go back on methotrexate, particularly as the dental surgeon doesn’t recommend it with implants, so I’m guessing my inflammatory markers are high judging by how stiff and immobile I am , add the low back/ hip pain to the painful joints and I’m stuffed 

Touch wood I haven’t had a serious flare up in my joints, just short lasting flareups that come and go, mines pseudo gout due to calcium crystals but it’s no less painful than gout as Barry knows, the crystals surround my joints and make my movements stiff but if they move into the joint it’s agony

Two more weeks till the XRay when hopefully we will see what’s happening in my back and hip 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spoke to rheumatology today

She is referring me to the rheumatologist, I’ve agreed to any hospital so she can get the soonest appointment

Still over a week to go before the XRay

I can’t go back on methotrexate according to the dentist , but I need something to reduce the inflammation

I stopped because I couldn’t fight Covid, followed by long Covid and I’m not even sure I’ve beaten that yet

I’m really exhausted , but that could be due to constant pain

But most of all my home is falling apart and there is nothing I can do to stop it

Albert isn’t into cleaning and isn’t that concerned, but he has plenty on with the garden

So fingers crossed someone somewhere can help me to ease the pain and get me back on my feet

It seems psoratic arthritis can cause problems in the hips and lower back

Like Albert who has three types of cancer it seems I have three types of arthritis, psoratic, calcium crystal, and plain old arthritis 

His scan on Thursday

Please let that be good news

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad they are sorting you out with a consultant's appointment Sandra.

Do ask them about physiotherapy. Another pain relief route is acupuncture which many physio do offer. Absolutely no side effects!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can you not get any help externally with the house and care Sandra? I know how proud you are of your lovely home. It must be difficult for you. Its sh1t being restricted when your used to doing stuff. Hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well during Covid that’s been difficult Barry

Add shadow to the mix

He is a gentle giant once he has met, but not every ones cup of tea

We will get there eventually

Get their even faster when friends like you can visit and hug

When family can visit and hug

I’m lonely

As so many people are

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There are firms out there that will do a deep clean Sandra. Just a one off if that makes you feel better. You could go sit in the van or go for a drive while they are there. I am sure they will think it does not need doing though


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well during Covid that's been difficult Barry
> 
> Add shadow to the mix
> 
> ...


You should be able to sort something now though Sandra I reckon. (some help that is)

I know what you mean about being lonely. Even when there is two of you its often not enough and I reckon a lot of people will be getting on each others nerves by now and worse. I dont have a big family but I miss just meeting people and my friends now and again. Im hoping to get a motorbike shortly. Might see if I can join a club or something.

It must be a wrench for you with such a big family though.

I feel mostly sorry for those that are on their own though. Maybe they are used to it. When you do have an interaction with someone it feels unnatural now though. I finally went into an office the other day and it was good to have a bit of banter but all the time your thinking about keeping distances, wearing a bloody mask etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our son and is family called today

It’s not the same when they need to stand in the garden

I’m not afraid having had both vaccinations

But it’s our step grandsons birthday tomorrow, we will send him money and a cactus plant he caught sight of today, a traditional cactus which wowed him and he is welcome to it, i fact I am not that keen on cactus now but I wouldn’t throw out a living thing, he is starting a cactus collection so I’ll add a couple or three to it

If I improve maybe we could organise a BBQ soon, I miss the kids just dropping in and out of our lives at whim ,making bacon butties, being part of their lives

And the two youngest grandkids I don’t even know 

I miss the discussions, the fact that my grandson who is doing so well financially is stressed about buying a new home and renting out his flat and can’t discuss it face to face with his grandad, the phone isn’t the same

Nothing is the same when you can’t relate face to face, can’t feed them, can’t touch them

As my son said today, wandering round the garden ,can I put a label on these pot grown trees so when you pop your clogs ,they are mine, dont rush the garden isn’t ready yet

P*** of I said 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So nice for you to be able to have some banter with family, Sandra. Let's hope that you improve enough to light the bar b q and have a nice gathering again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well hopefully with restrictions starting to ease and summer round the corner you may be able to see more of them. Like you say you have had both vaccines and you have had the virus anyway. How many of the family have been vaccinated Sandra? Obviously not the younguns.

Everything will seem a bit brighter once we are allowed to do more and the good weather is here. I think everyone has had enough now and its probably taken more strain on most people more than they maybe realise.

Thank God we have had the internet and our online friends though. Invaluable.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you tried using a high stool to rest on while cooking Sandra rather than standing? I find standing in one place for any length of time is a real killer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a an office chair on wheels in the kitchen area Jean, I sit down for a while between standing to ease my hip pain 

X-ray Monday, hopefully some diagnoses, Rheumatology in three weeks 

Still quite a long wait for appointments at the moment which is understandable

Sandra


----------

